
Mechanical Keyboard Guide - pavel
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html
======
maximilianburke
I switched to a Northgate Omnikey a couple years ago which is a fairly elderly
but sturdy steel-frame keyboard that uses Alps mechanical switches. The
tactile feedback is significantly improved over any other keyboard I've used,
save possibly for the Model M. Switching to the Omnikey from the membrane
keyboards I had been using put a stop to the wrist pain I was experiencing
daily at work and that alone has made the premium they've commanded more than
worth it.

The biggest downside that I've found (well, that others around me have found)
is that it makes a fair bit more noise than the average keyboard.

